# Help Newbie to bowhunting



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi all

I havent posted on this site for awhile but i figure some of guys know more about bow hunting then most guys at scheel or cabelas do.
I was shootin my friends bow over the weekend(forgot what kind it is buts well over 1000 for everything he said) and i think i got hooked haha

Now what do you guys think I need to have some fun with a bow.... just from a beginners stand point not too complicatd but am able to shoot at a deer and maybe kill it.... I know it takes some time to get your shot down and im totally willing to do that. I dont expect to go by a package tomorrow and shoot a deer the next day haha

They have some packages over at scheels but idk how good they are or if they give me everything i need.

So will you guys give me help on what I need for sure and maybe some good tips or some advice on ad ons for the bow

sorry about the long message haha


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

BOW. correct draw length, not too much poundage.

ARROWS. graphite. half with field points,half with broad heads.

QUIVER. your choice of number of arrows.

RELEASE. calliper type.

SIGHTS. AND PEEP SIGHT.

STABILIZER. optional. shorter and lighter is better if you decide to use.

TARGET. A broad head target and field point target.

STRING SILENCERS.

have your pro shop set it up for you upon purchase.

then PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE,
and then PRACTICE some more. this one thing you can never have enough of.

and good luck 2 U


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It really depends on what you want to spend. You can go as high or low as you want to.

Like stated above, go to a good shop and have them set you up with exactly what you need. Have them match the arrows to your bow and broadhead weight, draw etc. There is actually alot that goes into it! :wink:

As for a target! I would go with a Block. I bought a large one, and I love it. I use that thing all the time. It stays in my hunting car, and every day before I get in the stand I take two shots at 20, 30, and 40 yards. Just to calm down, and to make sure nothing gets bumped! It also works great bacause I can just shoot my broadheads into it and not worry about anything!

If you have any more questions shoot! There is a ton of people on here with some great knowledge!


----------

